# VirtualBox gentoo，安装xorg，X -configure 失败

## limanxian

我的机器是联想Y480n,Xorg.0.log内容为：

[  1017.289] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[  1017.295] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1017.297] Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  1017.300] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.7-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Oct 31 00:41:39 CST 2012 x86_64

[  1017.300] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[  1017.302] Build Date: 01 November 2012  12:22:21PM

[  1017.303]  

[  1017.304] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[  1017.307] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1017.307] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1017.317] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  1 12:26:41 2012

[  1017.317] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d6ae0

[  1017.317] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1017.317] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1017.317] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[  1017.317] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[  1017.317] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[  1017.320] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 80ee:beef:0000:0000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/67108864

[  1017.322] List of video drivers:

[  1017.324] 	intel

[  1017.325] 	vboxvideo

[  1017.326] 	vesa

[  1017.326] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1017.326] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1017.326] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: libdrm_intel.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[  1017.326] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  1017.326] (II) Unloading intel

[  1017.326] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (loader failed, 7)

[  1017.326] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"

[  1017.326] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so

[  1017.327] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"

[  1017.327] 	compiled for 1.5.99.901, module version = 1.0.1

[  1017.327] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1017.327] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[  1017.327] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0x7fc6d0a1c400

[  1017.327] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  1017.327] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[  1017.327] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1017.327] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.3.1

[  1017.327] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1017.327] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[  1017.327] (II) VBoxVideo: guest driver for VirtualBox: vbox

[  1017.327] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[  1017.341] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[  1017.342] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1017.342] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  1017.342] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1017.342] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1017.342] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  1017.342] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[  1017.342] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[  1017.342] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[  1017.342] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1017.342] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1017.342] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1017.342] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1017.342] (**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1017.342] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1017.342] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1017.342] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1017.342] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1017.342] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[  1017.344] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

希望大牛们帮我看看是什么问题。

----------

## prettya1

EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: libdrm_intel.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

提示要加载 /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so文件，但这个文件要依赖 libdrm_intel.so.1谁的。

libdrm_intel.so.1文件没有在系统中找到，可能的原因大概有两种：

  1. 包含此文件的软件包未安装

     可用emerge -S libdrm_intel.so.1等，或google查查到这个文件是在哪个软件包中。

  2. 软件包已经安装，需要设置 LD_LIBRARY_PATH 变量

   将此文件放入到类似下面目录下。再执行下ldconfig 

   LD_LIBRARY_PATH='/lib:/data/local/lib:/usr/local/lib'

----------

## beizhuchun

 *limanxian wrote:*   

> 我的机器是联想Y480n,Xorg.0.log内容为：
> 
> [  1017.289] 
> 
> [  1017.322] List of video drivers:
> ...

 

你安装了3个显卡驱动，成功加载2个。xorg.conf使用系统默认，设置两个显卡分别输出到不同屏幕，但实际你只有一个显示器，所以配置失败。

虚拟机不用装两个显卡驱动吧。

在/etc/portage/make.conf

加

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

安装virtualbox-guest-additons 以支持鼠标，

emerge virtualbox-guest-additions

rc-update add virtualbox-guest-additions default 

/etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions start

移除无用的xorg.conf

mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak

把自己加入vboxguest组

gpasswd -a <user> vboxguest

----------

